# dérive



## taina

Bonjour
pourriez vous me dire que veut dire *gare aux dérives toutefois *

la phrase entière dit:"gare aux dérives toutefois! Il faut veiller à ce que la chambre des métiers et les lycées professionnels trouvent un moyen.

merci d'avance


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes Taina, bonjour et bienvenue sur ce forum.

Sin embargo cuidado con las desviaciones...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## taina

*Sin embargo cuidado con las desviaciones* ??  yo no entiendo Que desviaciones?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Taina,

Gare à: cuidado con
une dérive: algo que se desvía de su ruta, que se sale ya de lo que se pretende en principio.

Creo, sin embargo, que "desviaciones" no sería exactamente el término que buscas. Pero no me sale de momento nada que me convence del todo...

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## totor

*Dérive* es un camino que no conduce a ninguna parte.


----------



## IsaSol

Hola
De acuerdo con lo del pequeño camino...!
Pero: *Dériver* o *éluder* es tambien desviar una pregunta.
On ne pourrait pas utiliser _cuidado con los desvios_ ( au sens figuré)?


----------



## Luis Saiz

Hola Taina y Gévy:

Aquí sale el  indocumentado de turno.  

«Cuidado con las consecuencias....»

Besos 
 Luis


----------



## Gévy

Hola Luis,

No sería esto, Luis, no son las consecuencias, sino un uso indebido que podría surgir a partir de una cosa.

Una derivación, ¿podría ser ?


----------



## taina

Muchas gracias a todos ahora yo comprendo muy bien,

 Son ustedes muy amables, gracias!


----------



## Patri84

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
En muchos contextos la mejor palabra para esa expresión es 'tendencias'

Por ejemplo: 'Gare aux dérive matérialistes!' -> '¡Cuidado con las tendencias materialistas/hacia el materialismo!'

Etc.

En este caso podríamos poner algo diferente, no son tendencias sino más bien como han dicho por arriba, 'desviaciones' hacia otro tema:

*''Sin embargo, cuidado con las desviaciones que pueda tomar este tema, porque ...''*

¿Por qué tan larga usando la subordinada, y no directamente *'desviaciones de este tema?'* Yo, como nativa española, te aseguro que si pones esto último ya no quedará claro y 'desviaciones de ...' ya no dice nada, PIERDE SU NATURALIDAD  y suena forzado.
En español tenemos bastante riqueza de vocabulario y gramática, y a veces un cambio meramente formal hace que el significado se pierda o bien cambie en cierto matiz.


Espero no haberte complicado mucho con mi larga explicación.


Saludos,

P.


----------



## Le chat Ju

*Il perd son emploi et multiplie les dérives* 
Salut !

Comment traduire "dérives" en espagnol dans cette phrase ?

"Il perd son emploi et multiplie les dérives."

Merci !

Ju


----------



## shaky

_multiplica sus posibilidades_
_se le abren nuevas puertas_
...o algo con "caminos", como _se multiplican los caminos posibles_, _se le plantean distintos caminos_,...

Yo prefiero la de _se le abren nuevas puertas_. Me parece la màs acertada.

?Te sirve?


----------



## mickaël

Hola shaky:


shaky said:


> _multiplica sus posibilidades_
> _se le abren nuevas puertas_
> ...o algo con "caminos", como _se multiplican los caminos posibles_, _se le plantean distintos caminos_,...
> 
> Yo prefiero la de _se le abren nuevas puertas_. Me parece la màs acertada.
> 
> ?Te sirve?


No, no significa esto. Había un hilo sobre ese "dérives", y Gévy daba esta definición: 
_"une dérive: algo que se desvía de su ruta, que se sale ya de lo que se pretende en principio."

_A ver si será aún más difícil traducirlo, esta vez, en este contexto. 
Saludos


----------



## shaky

Vaya, lo siento... Pues entonces no entiendo qué puede querer decir en ese contexto. No puedo ayudar en eso...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Shaky:

Aquí quiere decir que a raíz de perder su empleo todo va de mal en peor para él, puede que _les dérives_ sean caer en el alcoolismo, quedarse sin techo, yo que sé.. se desliza poco a poco hacia algo peor.

Podría verse como resbalones, pero seguro que hay mejores términos.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

De acuerdo con la explicación de Gévy; para conservar el  caracter algo ambiguo y seudo psicológico de la expresión propongo algo como:"..._y desde entonces, en su conducta, ha llegado al desmadre ...su comportamiento está completamente descontrolado"._
Es sólo una pista, pero no se me ocurre nada más.
Bonne fin de soirée


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Me estaba preguntando si simplement "ir a la deriva" o "perder el rumbo" podría valer en un caso como este...

¿Qué me decís?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Luis Saiz

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me estaba preguntando si simplement "ir a la deriva" o "perder el rumbo" podría valer en un caso como este...
> 
> ¿Qué me decís?
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 


Hola Gévy:

Al perder su empleo todo fue de mal en peor.

Un beso
Luis


----------



## onlytime

Hola / Salut

Qué les parece esta opción:  "pierde su trabajo y anda a la deriva".


----------



## GURB

Hola onlytime
Tu propuesta es interesante pero carece un poco de precisión por no expresar el matiz contenido en "multiplie".
Ateniéndose a la definición que Gévy dio de la palabra, pienso que una traducción algo más acertada y precisa que las que propuse ayer podría ser:
" Se queda sin empleo y, desde entonces, se van multiplicando sus extravíos".
*Extravío*= mal comportamiento, conducta desordenada _in_ DUEA
o " ... se va descarriando cada vez más".
*descarriarse*= apartarse del camino que se debe seguir.


----------



## Harrison

El problema aquí es que no sabemos a qué se refieren con las "dérives" que pueden darse, pero en muchos contextos, yo traduciría "dérives" como "abusos" :

"!Pero cuidado con los abusos!"


----------



## Marlluna

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Si no os ha dado miedo el título y podéis ayudarme, voilà la frase en la que tengo esa expresión:
 "L'évacuation de l'approche clinique par le savoir médical académica et sa dérive réifiante et organiciste, logiques d'un point de vue sociologique, fournissent l'exemple repoussoir d'un tel processus".
¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Creo que corresponde a "desviación/desvío" pero sin seguridad.
Bon courage avec la traduction !


----------



## pacobabel

hola marlluna,
yo diría, en principio, "por el saber "académica"?? (no será academicien?) y su rumbo cosificador y organicista. (Entiendo que el enfoque clínico está siendo desterrado por ese rumbo o tendencia).

Es raro, pero creo que no menos en francés.
saludos marlluna,
p.


----------



## robert33

Ce doit être "académique". 
Dérive a un sens négatif. Cela signifie que le savoir médical académique non seulement a perdu son cap d'origine mais qu'il a choisi une mauvaise direction - la réification et l'organicisme. 
On dit par ex. dérive sécuritaire.


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias a todos los que os habéis atrevido con esto: Y sí, tenéis razón, lo había escrito mal; se trata de "académique". Perdón 
Después de leeros, pienso que podría traducir así: 

L'évacuation de l'approche clinique par le savoir médical académica et sa dérive réifiante et organiciste, logiques d'un point de vue sociologique, fournissent l'exemple repoussoir d'un tel processus".

La eliminación del enfoque clínico por el saber médico académico y su rumbo cosificador y organicista, lógicos desde un punto de vista sociológico, proporcionan el ejemplo que rechaza ese proceso.

¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Fandeceline

Hola a todos !

Quiero saber como decir "*les dérives* de la révolution".
No pienso que "las derivas de la revolucion" sea correcto.
Puedo escribir "los abusos de la revolucion" pero quiero realmente decir "les dérives".

Muchas gracias por la ayuda !


----------



## jprr

Hola:
... los descarríos ?


----------



## Fandeceline

Ah si, me parece bien !
Muchas gracias !


----------



## onlytime

Hola, qué te parece:

las desviaciones de la revolución

hasta pronto!


----------



## lero lero

Patri84 said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
> En muchos contextos la mejor palabra para esa expresión es 'tendencias'
> 
> Por ejemplo: 'Gare aux dérive matérialistes!' -> '¡Cuidado con las tendencias materialistas/hacia el materialismo!'
> 
> Etc.
> 
> En este caso podríamos poner algo diferente, no son tendencias sino más bien como han dicho por arriba, 'desviaciones' hacia otro tema:
> 
> *''Sin embargo, cuidado con las desviaciones que pueda tomar este tema, porque ...''*
> 
> ¿Por qué tan larga usando la subordinada, y no directamente *'desviaciones de este tema?'* Yo, como nativa española, te aseguro que si pones esto último ya no quedará claro y 'desviaciones de ...' ya no dice nada, PIERDE SU NATURALIDAD  y suena forzado.
> En español tenemos bastante riqueza de vocabulario y gramática, y a veces un cambio meramente formal hace que el significado se pierda o bien cambie en cierto matiz.
> 
> 
> Espero no haberte complicado mucho con mi larga explicación.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> P.



De acuerdo con *tendencias*. Y me parece que en algunos contextos *cambios* o *divergencias* podrían dar la idea adecuada. Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Depende del contexto siempre pero en francés _dérives_ siempre supone algún peligro acechado lo que no transmiten _tendencias / cambios / divergencias_. Habrá que añadir algún adjetivo que indique el rechazo que suscita _dérives_.

Hasta luego


----------



## kela colación

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> Depende del contexto siempre pero en francés _dérives_ siempre supone algún peligro acechado lo que no transmiten _tendencias / cambios / divergencias_. Habrá que añadir algún adjetivo que indique el rechazo que suscita _dérives_.
> 
> Hasta luego



Estoy de acuerdo. Hay una connotación negativa. Es algo así como desviación, abuso, exceso, extravío.


----------

